# Verona closing??



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What do you think about this rumor going around about Arena di Verona?
Frankly, I think it is junk. (of course I've been wrong before)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

They have an indoor opera scene too.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd be amazed if it's the arena. Their opera house perhaps?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I know nothing more than this post which came from another website:

"I have some very sad news to report! Effective yesterday the management of Arena di Verona announced to their employees that the company is 35 million of Euro's in deficit and for two years unable to pay bills to other companies.
Effective yesterday every employee has to take a 30% cut in their monthly salary (except the 8 top executives who take a 500 Euro cut a month!) and the summer of 2016 will be the last season and Fondazione of Arena di Verona will close their operations effective December 31st, 2016 unless:a) The Fondazione will come up with at least 50% of the debt by December 31st of this yearb) The Italian Government will change the current law allowing them to pay it laterWhat is most likely to happen, after next Season the Teatro Filarmonico will close operations, the full staff chorus & orchestra will be eliminatedc) if they find private sponsors to create a smaller 6 weeks season with orchestra, chorus, singers etc hired only for that period without any benefits or pensions. I know many people since 1977 who work for the Arena since teens, couples who now at age 50-55 have a very little chance to find another job on a such notice. Yes they can import Russians, Albanians, Rumanians for those positions for little money, but the quality??? I've never thought this would happen in my lifetime."


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I found some local Verona news stories on the web regarding a financial crisis at the Arena Foundation and labor unions demonstrating against steep cuts, but nothing to corroborate the bleak scenario mentioned above. While I have no doubt the organization faces financial challenges, let's hope this is more a matter of contract negotiation rhetoric.

In any case, having experienced the Arena for the first time this past summer, I would encourage any opera lover to go see and support the high quality productions this unique and historic venue presents. We saw _Nabucco_, which lent itself well to the Arena setting, and I have no doubt their _Aida_ merits its legendary status. I did find myself questioning some other their other programming choices last season though. I prefer my Mozart in more intimate venues and had no desire to see how _Don Giovanni_ fared in the Arena setting.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

It is a singular experience that anyone who could afford to do it, shouldn't miss it.

The emotional drama of lighting matches and lighters at dusk gives you a lump in your throat. The open air venue is historic and special and it would truly be a tragedy if it really should fold.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

nina foresti said:


> It is a singular experience that anyone who could afford to do it, shouldn't miss it.
> 
> The emotional drama of lighting matches and lighters at dusk gives you a lump in your throat. The open air venue is historic and special and it would truly be a tragedy if it really should fold.


Absolutely right on all points! Add Lake Garda, walking on Monte Baldo, Vicenza, Padua and Venice as day trips and it's hard to think of a better summer jaunt for opera fans.

I'm sure they'll work it all out after going through the same thing as other arts organisation have to go through. The tourist revenue from the Arena season surely makes it too big to fail.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, there goes one of my bucket list things... (rips up imaginary Verona tickets)

But seriously, it's not like the Arena is really closing. It's always been there and always will be. And something like that would be revived eventually anyway... but it wouldn't be the same.

Feeling the need to watch Youtubes of Arena productions now...


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Wondering what the farewell concert for Verona would be like...


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

graziesignore said:


> Wondering what the farewell concert for Verona would be like...


Won't happen. Rest easy.  They'll still be Triumphal Marching long after we're all gone. (Notwithstanding someone pushing the nuclear button or the religious nutcases taking over Europe.)


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

So, is the Arena NOT closing after all? There are 2017 dates on their website... I thought this summer was the end?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Friend of ours are just back from Verona, they saw Boccelli performing in a packed house.


----------

